# Downrigger suggestions



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

I posted this in the boat rigging section as well so I apologize if you read that forum as well. 

I bought a 17.5 foot deep v G3 this summer and fished the big lake for salmon a handful of times. Even though I didn't catch much because of the learning curve (and running only dipsies ,lead, and copper) I still had a blast. 

I am fortunate enough to have been given a Christmas bonus and would like to add downriggers to my boat. I would appreciate any advice on downriggers as well as accessories that you consider "must haves". I am going to spring for electric so keep that in mind with your recommendations. Also, if possible, I would like them to be easily removable for when we take the boat out for pleasure boating(my wife won't want downriggers hanging off it). 

Thanks in advance. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MelSell (Mar 26, 2008)

A track system and swivel bases. No matter which brand this will make them easily removed.


----------



## mattmishler (Oct 11, 2009)

I like big jons, good quality michigan made company. The captain packs, tournament pros or brute es are all very good. They come out with 4 thumb screws to


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I actually have an extra captains pack that I will be selling for $300. I used it one season, then decided to only run 3 riggers instead of 4. PM me if interested.

Mike


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

One thing most do not think of is keeping track of how much current they draw most outboards have small charging systems so I would not buy any super high powered riggers. The Captain's packs are a good choice I believe they draw around 7 amps. When I bought my riggers I had a 18ft Starcraft and they would kill the battery every day since the charging system on the boat could not keep up. Even on my current boat I would trade some of the speed and power for lower current draw motors to reduce electrical problems.


----------



## Sliver Sidejob (Feb 5, 2008)

Auto stop is a big deal. Able to pivot is a must. Adjustable boom length is very nice. Power is nice to have but there is nothing faster than manuals that is for up or down. I have cannon mag 10s electric for the last ten years. The only problem I had was a broken up switch which was my fault by mounting them to far out and a dock broke them off. Never mount anything outside of the gunwale. The chute rigger is manual cannon uni troll not much can go wrong with these.


----------



## dajinkx (Mar 30, 2003)

On a small boat, the "footprint" space occupied by your downriggers is an important consideration. You will probably want to avoid Scotty downriggers.

I have used Walker electrics for the past 10 years. They're good, as are several other brands.

Bob


----------



## OLIVER MONSTER (May 5, 2008)

I second the big johns. There built like a rock and are made in Mchigan.


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. So far, I am leaning toward going with two Big Jon Captain's packs on Trexstracks.

Keep the suggesstions coming, any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I ran Canon Mag5HS riggers on my 16.5 footer. Great riggers, very fast, and has auto stop. I mounted them on Bert's swivel bases so they'd work in my track system.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

what every you get you get. it does not matter there all good. i like big john and cannon so no complaints here. just make sure to add rod holders lots of em to the track system two for the sides of the boat for dipsys. divers wire line rods and even fire line rods. then the lead core goes in the tower on planer boards the bigger the spread of lures you give them the more you will hook in to fish. cause don't forget 3 rods per person. 

as for down riggers hook them up on a slider rig you got the main rig on the bottom clip of the cannon ball then as your droping it half way down to the depth you clip another clip on the line for a second rig at half depth. not a rod it just a clip on the down rigger rods line. it like having a second rod. just remember to use drift bags to slow your boat down and hold speed better one on each side also. 

also get the trollers hand book from lure jensen it will tell you x amount back for x amount of depth on dipsy divers etc. just some tips to get you started you will pick up more sooner or later.


----------

